# Lord Zargon thanks Mystery Manor



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Mystery Manor




November 5, 2008





Madwomen and Madmen of Madness:




I charge you all to look beyond the far horizon towards Mystery Manor in Omaha, Nebraska. On Friday the 17th of October and Saturday the 18th, I roamed the outreaches of this three-story, 115-year-old beacon of beastliness as it celebrated its 25th season. This was my third visit to producer Wayne Sealy’s show, and I doubt it will be my last.



Yours in blood,




Zargon





[email protected]


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

I so go there every year! It is an awsome haunt, really fun. WTB more pics for everyone to see though!

The main doorman that starts the tour is great. Ive met him a few times and he harassed my daughter at a Sci fi convention as Darth Vader one year to my delight 

If anyone on this forum is ever in Omaha, you must visit this haunted house!


----------

